# I've lost my Hazzle :(



## Slink (Dec 29, 2007)

This is my beautiful little man Harry...




























The photos of him munching blueberries was just last night 

He was so lovely and he had such a hard life. For atleast a year and a half of his small life he lived in Willy's (RIP) shadow and was a bit of an outcast and was quite angry and hissed alot, then when Willybub passed on he came out of his shell, he started sleeping in our bed, sharing our food, he was basically my mini rattie shadow.

He's always been very frazzled and rough looking, his hair was always stiff and continuosly falling out and sometimes when we touched his sides he would scream. He's had a few dental problems and used to have some respiratory issues but the subsided recently.
The past 2 months or so he began biting when we touched him after he'd been sleeping awhile. On that note all he did was sleep and eat. We fed him a variety of wholegrain pasta with veges and peas and beans, Cerevite cereal and sometimes fresh veges and diff flavoured baby foods, but he almost exclusively the past month ate porridge and blueberries. He would eat atleast 5 blueberries a night. It's all he seemed to eat and not turn his nose up at. 
Come last night he was given some cheese scone, a couple of berries and a bowl of porridge (which we later discovered was only touched today). THEN come tonight at 9:30pm (after seeing him alive at 7am) Shawn discovered him curled up in our bed msyteriously passed away. He was cold but not very stiff. I don't know what happened and I cant think anything but it was my fault for not taking him to the vet! in his 2 years he never once visited the vet. I just cant for the life of me think what happened and it's so sad and I wish he could have alerted me in some way that he was ill on the inside!

I feel so sad as I am now dealing with 2 losses. First Willy now Haz. And here I was thinking life was still not so bad because I had my little Hazzle monster. Anyone know what may have happened in this mysterious death? Is it possible that I can get an xray on his body? I have to know what happened, I want to tell him I'm sorry before I lay him to rest 

Rest in peace Hazzy baby. I love you so much. Now you're gone I dont know what to do! I'm so sorry Haz, please know I love you and I always always always will. Please play nice with Willy in Ratty Heaven  Mummy will be with you one day!


----------



## Adie09 (Jan 24, 2008)

My friends rat mysteriously passed away recently. We never really looked into why he died, but sometimes rats just pass. 
I can't imagine what you're going through, and just remember you'll see them again someday
RIP Hazzle,

Nikki >.<


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Slink (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks 

I was exploring some options and it seems very likely that he could've had some heart problems that we didn't know about. He was very twitchy, when you cupped your hand over him it felt like he was vibrating and he coughed a fair bit and slept on his back a bit. And like I said he would squeal if we touched his sides near his rib cage. I just feel awful that all this time I fussed over Willy and Harry never got the care he needed like Willy did. He always seemed so self sufficient...


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss i know you can get rat post mortum's my mums friends got one every time one of her rats died to make sure it wasn't a bug ect 
Jess x


----------



## icecube730 (Mar 13, 2008)

I am very sorry about your loss. In Jan., I lost my Robo hamster, Cinnamon. I know Nibbles (mY other robo) I know her day will come soon.  :|


----------

